# Rubicon with Tracks



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

Anybody have any experience with using snow tracks on a Honda Rubicon? Does the ATV have enough hp to drive the tracks through the snow?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Am I remembering correctly that that's a 500 cc machine? Should be fine. It's definitely more a function of torque and gearing than the displacement or horsepower of the engine. My buddy had a 500 cc with tracks on it and we rode that thing two-up all over the place. It did get bogged down in extremely wet, deep snow but always pulled itself out. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------

